# The All Nighter [CRITIQUE THIS NEWBIE]



## add1ct (Oct 6, 2007)

my picture is not worth being posted on this forum.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Oct 6, 2007)

Interesting.  What is the tooth brush for?


----------



## add1ct (Oct 7, 2007)

Rick Waldroup said:


> Interesting.  What is the tooth brush for?



Meth users tend to get what is called "Meth Mouth" which is basically cotton mouth and your breath starts to smell funky. That is what it represents


----------



## THORHAMMER (Oct 7, 2007)

no thank you , I dont think Ill pull my all nighters that way. 

in fact why would you even do that ? Meth is for idiots. 

you should call it, sell a hundred grams, "pull an all lifer"... in prison..


----------



## add1ct (Oct 7, 2007)

THORHAMMER said:


> no thank you , I dont think Ill pull my all nighters that way.
> 
> in fact why would you even do that ? Meth is for idiots.
> 
> you should call it, sell a hundred grams, "pull an all lifer"... in prison..



im not even gonna comment on that. i myself dont do drugs (anymore) but i like taking pictures of drugs because i know where drug addicts are coming from and i enjoy expressing deeper into it


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Oct 7, 2007)

add1ct said:


> im not even gonna comment on that. i myself dont do drugs (anymore) but i like taking pictures of drugs because i know where drug addicts are coming from and i enjoy expressing deeper into it



Kind of look likes you did comment on that. 

But that's rather beside the point, it's an interesting picture, but it doesn't really exemplify much. It's just, rather bland. Maybe a different angle and some liberal use of DoF would help this shot out. Try it again for sure.


----------



## just x joey (Oct 7, 2007)

scary.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Oct 7, 2007)

*"Torch lighter, 1.5 Grams of Meth, Pookie Bong, Scoop.  
Pull an all nighter"*

thats what bugs me, the text is urging people to try it ? Or am I reading it wrong ? 

The picture alone without the encouragement could be ambiguous, but 
couple it together and its an advertisement for drugs...


----------



## Hill202 (Oct 7, 2007)

Perhaps when his "buzz" wears off he'll move on.


----------



## Essence Of Perception (Oct 8, 2007)

Sickening.


----------



## add1ct (Oct 8, 2007)

Hill202 said:


> Perhaps when his "buzz" wears off he'll move on.



See this right here is why i'm not gonna post on this website anymore. People that just don't understand it when i say "im not a drug addict, i just love this type of photography." this is the last post i'll have on this forum again. worst place to show off work. lates


----------



## Mesoam (Oct 8, 2007)

well unfortunately most people just don't care for stuff like that...I don't see the art in it as there are much better things to take pictures of....



add1ct said:


> See this right here is why i'm not gonna post on this website anymore. People that just don't understand it when i say "im not a drug addict, i just love this type of photography." this is the last post i'll have on this forum again. worst place to show off work. lates


----------



## wdahm519 (Oct 8, 2007)

I guess this picture is just sort of appaling.  It seemed more a drug-induced boast than an artistic aspect of a photograph.


----------

